# Hedgehog babies!



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

2 weeks old...









Estrella.

















Pagan previously named Ember. (my keeper)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what colour are they, Cinnamon?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> what colour are they, Cinnamon?


Estrella's Cinnamon, Pagan's Champagne.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Estrella's Cinnamon, Pagan's Champagne.


how do you tell? will they stay the colour they are now?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

OMG how cute are they????????


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I think I just had a heart attack.
Squeeeeeee!


----------



## 123hannah123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello my names hannah I'm new to this site, but I live not far from liverpool in widnes and I have a 7month old pygmy hedgehog called lolly but I want her to have a litter before she's too old, so I'm looking for a male stud or even a male hedgehog as he would not be used and abused just like she won't but I think its sad if she doesn't have 1 litter before she's too old. If anybody breeds pygmy hedgehogs and has a male I can but or use for stud can I please be contacted, privatly messaged if possible as I won't be on here much unless I receive an email on my phone. Thanks again Hannah


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

123hannah123 said:


> Hello my names hannah I'm new to this site, but I live not far from liverpool in widnes and I have a 7month old pygmy hedgehog called lolly but I want her to have a litter before she's too old, so I'm looking for a male stud or even a male hedgehog as he would not be used and abused just like she won't but I think its sad if she doesn't have 1 litter before she's too old. If anybody breeds pygmy hedgehogs and has a male I can but or use for stud can I please be contacted, privatly messaged if possible as I won't be on here much unless I receive an email on my phone. Thanks again Hannah


please think twice about breeding your girl, there are already hundreds of hedgehogs out there in need of a new forever home

if you really do want to breed your female you need to know her genetic background atleast 4 generations on either side, and the genetic background of the male.
there is a horriable genetic condition in hedgehogs known as WHS, which doesnt show any signs until around 18 months old, so while your girl, or the stud hog, may appear healthy, they could well be carriers of this nasty condition.

this is what WHS looks like, my beautiful huffy the day we made the choice to end her suffering
IMGP5392.mp4 video by LilMiss168 | Photobucket

could you bare to be responiable for something like that?

if your girl is from a pet store she should never, under any circumctances be bred from, pet store animals are bred on mass with no care given to their genetics.

if you got your girl from a breeder your best bet is to contact them directly, their prefix and contact details should be on your UKAPHR registry form which you should have a copy of from the breeder

The OP in this thread has been breeding hogs for a while and knows the genetics of her hogs and that they are all from good lines, she also breeds for ethical reasons of bettering the breed and longlivity, not just for cute babies 

shetland lover, they are both adorable


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

123hannah123 said:


> Hello my names hannah I'm new to this site, but I live not far from liverpool in widnes and I have a 7month old pygmy hedgehog called lolly but I want her to have a litter before she's too old, so I'm looking for a male stud or even a male hedgehog as he would not be used and abused just like she won't but I think its sad if she doesn't have 1 litter before she's too old. If anybody breeds pygmy hedgehogs and has a male I can but or use for stud can I please be contacted, privatly messaged if possible as I won't be on here much unless I receive an email on my phone. Thanks again Hannah


No decent breeder will stud to you unless you have a full history for your hog, is she registered?

With the outbreak of WHS people are very careful about what hogs they will allow into their lines (quite rightly so IMO).

You won't be able to pm on this site until you have more posts either


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh dear sweet Lord how adorable. I want one!!!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Sooooo cute....I love pygmy hedgehogs,wish i had the time & space to care for one myself.

They're adorable no matter how old they are...so jealous of you and your brood.x


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Do hedgies have a similar system to other pets as in - reputable breeders etc?
Thats so amazing


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Do hedgies have a similar system to other pets as in - reputable breeders etc?
> Thats so amazing


Yes we have a list called the recommended breeders list, which all the breeders have to follow a code of ethics. :thumbup:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Eeeeeeek! :001_wub:

Out of curiosity, how long do hogs generally live? And what kind of setup do they need? Is it a viv type one? 

They're adorable!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Thay are sooo cute!!!!!!!!! :001_wub: I would love a hedgie, just dont have the room at the mo.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Thats fantastic I am so impressed!!!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Eeeeeeek! :001_wub:
> 
> Out of curiosity, how long do hogs generally live? And what kind of setup do they need? Is it a viv type one?
> 
> They're adorable!


About 4-5 years, some die at 3 so it does vary.

Our set up.

















The minimum size is 3ft x 2ft, I also have a play pen (a ball pit without the balls) that they come out in every night and have a play.


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Considering, potentially, thinking about mayyybee  getting a hedgie - I'm based in Liverpool, does anybody know any rep. breeders/places I could adopt? I have already thought about Freshfields rescue, where one of my ferrets came from, and may contact them when i'm more sure of my decision! Still looking into it atm


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Lovely set ups! What lucky hogs :thumbup:

I might add them to my list of future pets  I'll have a zoo at this rate!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

SarahLily said:


> Considering, potentially, thinking about mayyybee  getting a hedgie - I'm based in Liverpool, does anybody know any rep. breeders/places I could adopt? I have already thought about Freshfields rescue, where one of my ferrets came from, and may contact them when i'm more sure of my decision! Still looking into it atm


There's me and 3 other breeders near you 

There's the UK hedgehog rescue but they only have a handful of hogs in, I've not checked recently but they can be based all over the country from Northampton to Wales.


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Ooh I didn't think there would be many at all!

How much should I generally be looking to pay? And how many is it reccommended to keep at once? Is one fine or is it like a lot of other small animals that should be kept in pairs etc? 

I'm doing a bit of researching now, but i'm telling myself it's still a very big maybe!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

SarahLily said:


> Ooh I didn't think there would be many at all!
> 
> How much should I generally be looking to pay? And how many is it reccommended to keep at once? Is one fine or is it like a lot of other small animals that should be kept in pairs etc?
> 
> I'm doing a bit of researching now, but i'm telling myself it's still a very big maybe!


They should only be kept solo. Pairs will fight to the death during fights eyes and other limbs are often lost or injured.

Only 1 in a vivarium ect.

From a good breeder £125-£150 depending.


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Well, that is very good to know! :scared:

Would a zoozone be any good? I think I have one somewhere that I used for a poorly rat a while ago. 

I think i'll definitely have to do a lot more research, but I am very tempted


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

SarahLily said:


> Well, that is very good to know! :scared:
> 
> Would a zoozone be any good? I think I have one somewhere that I used for a poorly rat a while ago.
> 
> I think i'll definitely have to do a lot more research, but I am very tempted


It would have to be a zoozone 2, anything smaller wouldn't be suitable. xx


----------



## 123hannah123 (Jan 2, 2013)

If she does have a litter I will make sure the people that got them from me knew exactly what they are doing, iv done my research and the women I got her from bred lolly from her female however used a friends male, her mother has papers but she does not as she wasn't registered but I can get her registered if I was to contact the women I got her from I just want her to have one litter and understand as with any animal there's always complications and things to be learned.


----------



## 123hannah123 (Jan 2, 2013)

>To be learnt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

123hannah123 said:


> If she does have a litter I will make sure the people that got them from me knew exactly what they are doing, iv done my research and the women I got her from bred lolly from her female however used a friends male, her mother has papers but she does not as she wasn't registered but I can get her registered if I was to contact the women I got her from I just want her to have one litter and understand as with any animal there's always complications and things to be learned.


She doesn't need one litter full stop, why do you want to breed her?
Why did the breeder not register her, whats her genetic background?

There are too many people dipping in to start breeding hogs that haven't a clue


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

If she didn't register the litter, chances are she is not a good breeder, I would not breed her.
animals do not think like us, she doesn't need a litter


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

123hannah123 said:


> If she does have a litter I will make sure the people that got them from me knew exactly what they are doing, iv done my research and the women I got her from bred lolly from her female however used a friends male, her mother has papers but she does not as she wasn't registered but I can get her registered if I was to contact the women I got her from I just want her to have one litter and understand as with any animal there's always complications and things to be learned.


Are you a troll?

No animal "needs" a litter.

Why would you breed a female with unknown linage, why's she not registered?

You do understand about 80% of all first litters are eaten right?

Well, I'm sorry but you should leave the breeding to the breeders who register their litters, know their hogs and understand the dangers and risks involved.

My first litter had to be hand reared, 5 babies every 2 hours.

A friend of mine lost her girl 2 weeks after her litter was born, mummy died and she had to hand rear.

Another friend lost her girl mid pregnancy due to an internal bleed.

Another friend's fave girl died 2 weeks after her litter was born from eclampsia.

These were all registered hogs with plenty of known linage.

Sadly so many silly people are breeding now all they see is £££, like Solstices breeder who sold her with a dislocated elbow and bone infection because she couldn't be arsed to take her to the vet.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

And that right there was exactly why i asked the question about reputable breeders....


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

oh my gosh how adorable :001_wub:
i'm still trying to persuade hubby i neeeeeeeeeed a hedgie but i'm not having any luck :lol:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I've got 2 hoglet's currently looking for homes, as my waiting list is full of people for dark males. lol

Zander.









Luna.









Snow, possibly keeping her.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

is that top one a dew male


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> is that top one a dew male


He has a couple of coloured quills but only 2-3, I can't wait till his eyes open!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I wish you lived closer!!!


----------



## MargaretB (Sep 17, 2012)

Those baby hoglets are completely adorable! :001_wub:


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Im in love with Luna she is soooo cute!! Wish i could have a hedgehog.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

LouLatch said:


> Im in love with Luna she is soooo cute!! Wish i could have a hedgehog.


NO!
MINE!!
she looks like she's gonna be a cheeky madam!

*sigh* 
one day.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i bet you keep him  he looks special


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> NO!
> MINE!!
> she looks like she's gonna be a cheeky madam!
> 
> ...




Wich i could have one too.  One day maybe, i can hope.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I vote you bring them to my house!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Out of this litter Luna is looking for a home and I can't decide between Snow and Zander, I think I will wait for a week or so until I decide! :laugh:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

How interesting. I never knew that hedgehogs were bred and there were registered breeders etc. I always thought the people that kept hedgehogs got them as orphans from the wild etc. They are adorable. What are they like as pets: are they affectionate, what are their characters like ? (not that I am planning to keep one, don't have the skills, just interested)


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> How interesting. I never knew that hedgehogs were bred and there were registered breeders etc. I always thought the people that kept hedgehogs got them as orphans from the wild etc. They are adorable. What are they like as pets: are they affectionate, what are their characters like ? (not that I am planning to keep one, don't have the skills, just interested)


APH's are completely different to our wildies, they are actually a hybrid that was bred in captivity 

They make great pets so long as you go to a good breeder IMO, I have my Mr Jeremy Prickles (yes that is his registered name :lol was passed from home to home before he came to me and due to this and the lack of early handling he is one huffy poppy hedgehog when it comes to doing anything with him.
I can happily pick up up but he isn't happy about it at all so after months of trying I decided it wasn't doing either of us any good so now I only handle when needed for health checks and free range time. 
I envy the people that can have a cuddle with their hogs lmao


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

The more people discuss this the more I want to convert a room into a hog sanctuary


----------

